

Private clubs and open bars: on App.net vs. Twitter - bjxrn
http://tracks.ranea.org/post/85039439828/private-clubs-and-open-bars-on-app-net-vs-twitter

======
sharemywin
RSS is free and similar to twitter. twitter is feed + identity + hosting of
feed. Even if I don't use it much I still have an account so it has someone to
advertise too. Twitter will invade peoples streams like facebook with
ads(probably around stuff your interested in.)

